# DIY ADA fert



## premierpark (9 Aug 2020)

Hi Guys!

Do I have any chance of making ADA ferts DIY?
Is there any description I could make based on?

thank you


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Aug 2020)

Assuming the cost of ADA is your reasoning. Take a look at YT Green Aqua tutorial of fertilisers on why it might be not such a good idea


----------



## Luketendo (9 Aug 2020)

If you look on the ADA website they have "labels" for each fert which detail their composite somewhat.

The ferts work ok as you as you are good at identifying deficiencies.

The fertilisation video mentioned above is good at giving both the pros and cons or the lean dosing (ADA) vs to excess dosing (estimative index).

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





premierpark said:


> Do I have any chance of making ADA ferts DIY?


You can, the only real difficulty is finding <"a suitable thread">, mainly because of the difficulty of searching the forum  for  terms like "ion", "ADA" etc.

Have a look at @Hanuman's post <"and price comparison">.

cheers Darrel


----------

